# Post your OS X.1 Desktop Pics!!!!



## masternew (Oct 11, 2001)

Just curious to see how you guys got  your OS X.1 desktops. Here is mine!


----------



## masternew (Oct 11, 2001)

Meet Black Hole


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 11, 2001)

Okay, if you want. It's not really much different from what I did in 10.0.x, though, since the homework has kept coming.


----------



## twyg (Oct 11, 2001)

a little simple... sorry, had to close all my XXX sites... y'know how it is...


----------



## WoLF (Oct 11, 2001)

how did you get the network or appleshare or whatever icon it is in the menubar on the top right of your screenshot masternew?
its like <...> or something.. id like to know how to get that to appear in my menubar =]
since i dont check the boards often, e-mail me the answer: spencer@txk.net


----------



## quaiz (Oct 11, 2001)

Here is mine!!


----------



## macavenger (Oct 11, 2001)

And mine...


----------



## Olu (Oct 12, 2001)

1st X.1 Theme.


----------



## themacko (Oct 12, 2001)

I guess I'll toss mine in the mix as well. It's really barren but ...


----------



## MacCheetah3 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi
Masternew.  You have the same drive setup as my Power Mac G4 400MHz Sawtooth (AGP Graphics).

Red Phoenix.  I see you like Deus Ex.  Awesome game and just grand plotline.  I did have great respect for you until the Windows icon down at the bottom on your MAIN drive than ::Yuck::

I am currently using my Apple Macinotsh PowerBook G3 Lombard 333MHz.

Here's my current if you care to see.  It is in a low quality JPEG.


----------



## beef (Oct 12, 2001)

used 'grab' and only the first monitor was captured... oh well... nothing much going on in either, so I guess it doesn't really matter.

anyone know how to capture all screens at once though?

heh... almost uploaded the captured image... which was over 500KB...

mmm... it's rather hard to make a image small without losing detail, eh?  kinda looks blurred and ugly...

the icons in the dock are just modified... they are just regular apps...


----------



## Dradts (Oct 12, 2001)

Hey, where did u get that cool desktop background picture?


----------



## Red Phoenix (Oct 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MacCheetah3 _
> *Red Phoenix.  I see you like Deus Ex.  Awesome game and just grand plotline.  I did have great respect for you until the Windows icon down at the bottom on your MAIN drive than ::Yuck::*



Yeah, Deus Ex is a great game, and as soon as my professors stop giving me assignments that force me to stay up until five in the morning working on them, then maybe I'll play it again. Of course, I'd have to reboot into OS 9 to do it, which I'm not really planning on doing anytime soon.

As for the Windows drive, that's actually a connected SMB share. Hey, if I have to connect to a Windows share, then I might as well give it an icon.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 12, 2001)

...just the way I like it!  No clutter, ready to rock...


----------



## beef (Oct 12, 2001)

well... where's your pic?


----------



## Shibby (Oct 12, 2001)

themacko  i have to commend ya on that one its the best i have seen.  I am a beetle freak so....


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 12, 2001)

Guys where do you get all these beautiful icons from?

AW


----------



## riven (Oct 12, 2001)

Here is my screenshot of my desktop!!!


----------



## themacko (Oct 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Shibby _
> *themacko  i have to commend ya on that one its the best i have seen.  I am a beetle freak so.... *



thanks man, right on!   BTW, I got it right here


----------



## twyg (Oct 12, 2001)

ADubya...

iconfactory.com is one place (they also have their own tools for creation of your own custom icons.)

I think it's Xicons.com. Correct me if I'm wrong guys and gals... 

Those two places have lotsa icons...


----------



## RacerX (Oct 12, 2001)

Here is my current desktop. And my Apple Menu replacement (once you get use to it being in a different place, it works like a charm).


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 13, 2001)

Here is the thread with mine in it:
http://macosx.com/showthread.php?threadid=7534


----------



## wyvern (Oct 13, 2001)

Here's mine.

homepage.mac.com/wyvern5/ Click on moon


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2001)

Here's mine...

My computer, Pip!

I'm running build 5G64, does anyone have 5G68  (or whatever the heck it is?)


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2001)

Here's mine...

My computer, Pip!

I'm running build 5G64, does anyone have 5G68  (or whatever the heck it is?)

Icons in Dock:

-Finder
-Fire
-Mail
-IE
-Opera
-Transmit
-Acrobat Reader
-Snapperhead
-System Prefs
-Chess
-Word v. X
-Quicktime Player
-iMovie
-Preview
-TextEdit
-LiveJournal
-Adobe Photoshop 5.0 LE  (mod icon)
-Ray Dream 3D  (mod icon I made )
-Frontpage Editor
-Calculator
-Terminal
-Address Book
-Stuffit Expander
-SNES9x
-iTunes
-Classic Startup


----------



## sithious (Oct 13, 2001)

... here's mine...


----------



## sithious (Oct 13, 2001)

...oops, double post for no sensible reason ... oh well...


----------



## NosniboR80 (Oct 13, 2001)

Here's mine


----------



## tismey (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *... here's mine...   *


Sithious, is that DesktopCalendar you're running, and if so, where's the Dock Icon? I stopped using it because it took up Dock space that I didn't want to use, but I really liked having it on the desktop...


----------



## sithious (Oct 14, 2001)

...yep. that's desktop calendar.
the new version, which you can, of course, get at http://www.versiontracker.com, has a nice function where you can turn off the dock icon. only disadvantage to this is you've got to decide on all your calendar prefs before you remove the icon as there doesn't seem to be a way of accessing the prefs menu after the icon is gone ... so if you want to change the font, size, position or whatever, you have to reinstall the entire app... a bit of a drag, but then it's only a tiny download, plus i don't change the settings anyway...


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 14, 2001)

You guys' desktop pics are all waaay too serious.  I have to put a stop to that one!

And Sithious....Command-K while DesktopCalender is frontmost will bring up the prefs dialog. 
Command-M will let you move it.

Here ya go: 
dreamstatic.jpg
(durn, I couldn't get it small enough without seriously killing the quality)


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 14, 2001)

delete me! (durned stupid accidental posts...)


----------



## Denneye (Oct 14, 2001)

This is my current desktop, featuring dollonastick.


----------



## sithious (Oct 14, 2001)

thanks for the tip, darkshadow...!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 14, 2001)

...and, just to tease you guys, here's what I get to look at every time I go to the login screen.  (I was gonna put that in the first post, but I messed up...and ya can't attach a pic when you edit.  Durnit)

My login screen:
login.jpg
(good lord, something tells me iCab doesn't like posting pics here...)


----------



## sithious (Oct 14, 2001)

nice one, darkshadow... 
how did you do the login screen?


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 14, 2001)

Photoshop & Interface Builder.  I just got a request to do a howto on it...so I'll be writing it up.  Expect to see it in the next few days.


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 14, 2001)

Here's mine!
http://homepage.mac.com/wdw_/.Pictures/wdw_sdesktop.jpg


----------



## Jorace (Oct 14, 2001)

Darkshadow, Where did you get the transparent calandar???


----------



## MacCheetah3 (Oct 14, 2001)

Hi
I haven't been on the internet in awhile   But Dradts you can go to Mac Surf Shop to get some cool ones.That's cool everyone!  Thanks I need some new drive icons


----------



## Neozzz (Oct 14, 2001)

How do you guys change all the ICONS on the desktop?

please let me know
thanks
Z


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Neozzz _
> *How do you guys change all the ICONS on the desktop?
> 
> please let me know
> ...



You just do it the same way you would in OS 9.


----------



## macavenger (Oct 14, 2001)

Unless, of course, you are talking about the default icons like the  Trash and  Finder icons, in which case you can get instructions at www.xicons.com


----------



## Neozzz (Oct 15, 2001)

how do you do it in OS 9? i need step by step instructions
thank you


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 15, 2001)

That's DesktopCalendar.  You can download it from here.


----------



## sithious (Oct 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Neozzz _
> *how do you do it in OS 9? i need step by step instructions
> thank you *



it's very simple:

1.) select the icon you want to use.
2.) press apple-i (get info)
3.) in the info box mark the little display of the icon (top left corner)
4.) go to the edit menu and select 'copy' or simply press apple-c
5.) select the folder, document or app whose icon you wish to change
6.) mark the icon in the info box (same as above)
7.) go to the edit menu and select 'paste' or simply press apple-v
8.) spend the rest of the day changing all your icons ...
9.) enjoy! 

some apps you may have to log out and in to see the results ... some apps shouldn't really be changed unless you know what you're doing ( apps like mail or omniweb or internet connect which display various things in the dock ... )

if you don't like the result, get info again and select 'cut'. this restores the original icon ...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 15, 2001)

Here is what my desktop looks like (well sort of  )

http://www.macosx.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3271


----------



## weric (Oct 15, 2001)

some of you folks seem to be running the desktop console app.  is that correct, or is it a different app?  i thought it only ran on the public beta.  

-e


----------



## beef (Oct 15, 2001)

it runs just fine in 10.1...
it's version is 1.0... I didn't even have PB, so I dunno what version you were running then, but my guess is it hasn't changed...


----------



## tismey (Oct 15, 2001)

I really like to use Dockswap, so there are 3 different pictures here, with my 3 different Dock setups - my Main one (Omniweb, Mail, Fire), my Work one (VPC Test Drive, Terminal, Outlook 2001, SQLGrinder, Blacklight so my screen doesn't hurt my eyes first thing in the morning) and one for being productive (Photoshop, Sound Studio, BBEdit, iTunes)

THe world icon in the menu bar next to the Sound menuling is PPP monitor, which now runs without a Dock Icon

Main desktop showing Dockswap selection screen

Work desktop 

Productive desktop 


BTW - how do you attach pictures, rather than linking to them? Can't suss it out.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 15, 2001)

When you reply to a thread or post a new message, directly under the box where you enter your message, right above "Submit Reply" and "Preview Reply" there's an area that'll let you attach a picture.  Hit "Browse," find it on your HD, and BLAMMO!  Insto-attachment.


----------



## sithious (Oct 15, 2001)

tismey, how did you get your dock completely see-through? i've seen it sort of semi see-through with a border but never like that ... in the first pic i thought you were hiding the dock and just had icons on the desktop... please explain... 

oh, and i've been trying to download swapdock but the site seems to be down ... any chance you could post it here? that would be cool ... looks like an extremely practical little app ...  or you could mail it to me ...


----------



## tismey (Oct 15, 2001)

THanks for the attachment tip, mr man-with-name-I-think-translates-into-something-rude-from-Spanish. It's obvious now. i was looking in the VB Code bit - trying to hard to be technical...

Sithious... I used  TransparentDock to get my nice floating-icon dock. It's been recently upgraded to work with 10.1, and you can find Dockswap here. If that doesn't work, shout and I'll mail it to ya.


----------



## sithious (Oct 15, 2001)

tismey... thanks for the transparent dock link ...
pidog.com seems to be down or something ... just keep getting server time out errors... if you feel like mailing it to me that would be well appreciated ...


----------



## tismey (Oct 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sithious _
> *pidog.com seems to be down or something ... just keep getting server time out errors...  *


funny, I can get to it OK. Anyway - you have mail


----------



## sithious (Oct 15, 2001)

... the internet sure is weird... i just cannot open that damn site ... tried it with omniweb, explorer and netscape... nothing apart from timeout errors... weirdo.
i sent you my mail adress though ... thanks a lot !


----------



## tismey (Oct 15, 2001)

I tried to knock together some custom icons for settings based on other existing app icons (mainly Terminal.app) in Photoshop. They've worked OK, but I can't make them keep their transparency - they always end up with a white border, which look cobblers when you want to use them in the Dock. 

Ideas anyone?


----------



## sithious (Oct 15, 2001)

i'm not quite certain, but i remember a conversation with a friend of mine who is a designer ...
as far as i recall he said something about assigning (in photoshop) which colour group you want the transparency to work for ... apparently there's always a little bit of a border around the icon, even when there's transparency... if you blow up the icon in iconographer you'll see that there's a sort of flow from the colours to the transparent part... in your case it's white... i'm not sure how you set it up to work properly in the dock and i'm not certain if i've explained this correctly... i'll see if i can get him to reexplain it to me ...
i tried a couple of icons myself and had the same problem... finally i gave up ...
have you checked http://www.xicons.com ? they might well have a tutorial ...

just checked: they do have an article: http://xicons.macnn.com/articles/create.phtml
apparently they have a photoshop plugin for icon designers... have a look ...


----------



## RacerX (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *I tried to knock together some custom icons for settings based on other existing app icons (mainly Terminal.app) in Photoshop. They've worked OK, but I can't make them keep their transparency - they always end up with a white border, which look cobblers when you want to use them in the Dock.
> *



I've had some success. What I did was once I had a mask made, I would add a black background to the original image (it gets rid of white out lines, but gives you black ones). Another thing I've tried was copying the image onto a second layer (under the original with background removed), use a gaussian blur (about 4 pixels should do), then merge the original down. this bleeds the original colors into the areas where the mask may have errors matching the originals out line.

A good example was one I did for Image Ready (because OS 9 icons look very bad in the Dock). It shows the idea behind having a black background and how to use it to create a shadow effect. The other is my replacement for the Chess icon.

I have been using iconographer and photoshop to make all of mine so far. Hope that helps.


----------



## tismey (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ElDiabloConCaca _
> *...directly under the box where you enter your message, right above "Submit Reply" and "Preview Reply" there's an area that'll let you attach a picture.  *



I've worked out why I couldn't work it out - I was on my work PC when I posted that, and for some reaons the attachment bit doesn't appear.... I wasn't being stupid after all!


----------



## beef (Oct 16, 2001)

I usually make my own icons... when I'm bored.

the apps I use are graphic converter, iconographer, and iconcomposer.  iconcomposer isn't really necessary, but I use it because I'm lazy.

I grab some pic for icon (I'm not an artist...  ) from web, then edit whatever needs to be edited in graphic converter (sometimes photoshop, too), copy whatever needs to be copied, and paste it in iconographer, then I make the mask in graphic converter, and paste it in iconographer again.  I usually do only 128x128 in iconographer.

I then open the saved file in iconcomposer and just do drag and drop for the smaller ones.  You can prolly do this in iconcomposer, too, but iconcomposer will make the mask for you, and I usually make icons to be viewed in dock, so I don't really care about smaller ones.

I made a few icons to be used in snax's toolbar and it uses 32x32.  I got a much better result by resizing the picture to 32x32 in graphic converter and making icons and masks from them than letting iconcomposer do the resizing from larger elements (or whatever you call it).  So if you use icon view in Finder, you might want to make all the elements yourself.

you can control the transparency of the icons by using white or gray in mask.  If you need to make bunch of holes, just leave that part of the mask white.  If you want some kinda transparency, you can use gray.  the darker the gray, the greater the opacity... the problem with icons that are somewhat transparent is that they could look shitty depending on your background...

my guess is that there are better examples in icon packs elsewhere... but I decided to attach 2 icons, dunno maybe you can get some ideas...  one is a lightbulb, which is kinda transparent.  The other is gears... the metallic part is opaque, but they have bunch of hole which are completely transparent.  they are both .icns file (you can view them in iconographer, which I think is the best icon creation tool for now) with no resource fork (or whatever you call it), so if you want to see how they look in dock, you gotta do some work...  I guess the easiest way is to use icns2rsrc, open the .icns file and make .rsrc file.. then you can put the file on the right side of the dock...

not much going on at 6am... thus rather long post...


----------



## Smash (Oct 17, 2001)

Here is Mine ...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 17, 2001)

Just for kicks, here's mine... I'm anal rententive, and that explains the uncluttered, immaculate look I'm going for on my desktop.  I just can't seem to get any work done if there's files laying around, windows open that I don't need, etc... you should SEE the organization of my hard drives... no, I take that back.  You shouldn't.  You'd shoot me.

At any rate, I usually run 1024x768 on a 17" monitor, but for size, I scaled these back to 832x624.  Have a look-see...

P.S. - This is the desktop picture of the week.  I get bored with them easily and change them almost weekly...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 17, 2001)

One more showing my mock Apple-menu in the dock...


----------



## Soapvox (Oct 17, 2001)

I have been doing some fun stuff to my OS, I will  post and Highlight the freakyness when I am done


----------



## CEMatt (Oct 18, 2001)

A very nice riverside cafe near DeMotte, IN. I liked the food and the view.

Clay


----------



## o2x (Oct 19, 2001)

Here is my desktop http://clauslundholm.com/my_desktop.jpg.
Nothing fancy...


----------



## AlanCE (Oct 19, 2001)

I run a pretty clean  desktop across two monitors with the dock waaaay over on the right and the CPU meter at the bottom of the primary monitor. I use DockSwap to switch between a few different dock configurations.


----------



## evildan (Oct 19, 2001)

This is a good idea... I love to peak at other people's desktop. It kind of give you a glimps of who they are.

http://www.afi2.com/desktop/evil_desktop.jpg


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Oct 21, 2001)

Well, Just letting everyone know, My site has had a screenshot submission area free to all... http://josephspiros.chronosurf.com/imagery/screenshots

Upload images full size, and the php script will resize it for the thumbnail and preview sizes


----------



## jackshedd (Oct 21, 2001)

Here's a shot of pure, simplified beauty.
OS X 10.1 + XFree86 + WindowMaker + Mac OS 9.2.1 =  everything I had wet dreams about as a child.

http://www.jackshedd.com/macosx/screen/101901.jpg


----------



## ker[nal]+che (Oct 22, 2001)

the bandwagon material...


----------



## DooBall (Oct 22, 2001)

here's mine - http://dooball.net/mac/desktop5.jpg


----------



## Kristjan (Oct 22, 2001)

And, here's mine!


----------



## iKevin (Oct 22, 2001)

Here is what i've done so far....

http://homepage.mac.com/kevinwatkins/PhotoAlbum1.html


----------



## ThE OutsiDer (Oct 23, 2001)

You guys have always wondered what a "real" OS 10 desktop should look like, well here it is...Log on to have a chat if u want...(you understand when u see the pic


----------



## fabulousteeth (Oct 23, 2001)

here's mine. the audion icon in the dock is pasted over itunes, which i like better but has a crappy icon. mine also makes use of desktopcalendar, which is way too hard to customize but quite useful. desktop pic is from www.bang-olufsen.com, under the 'downloads' section.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 23, 2001)

Clever calendar!


----------



## fimwat (Oct 24, 2001)

Heey, is that an application switcher to the top right?????



> _Originally posted by jackshedd _
> *Here's a shot of pure, simplified beauty.
> OS X 10.1 + XFree86 + WindowMaker + Mac OS 9.2.1 =  everything I had wet dreams about as a child.
> 
> http://www.jackshedd.com/macosx/screen/101901.jpg *


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 24, 2001)

Nice background


----------



## ksv (Oct 24, 2001)

Here's mine:

http://home.no.net/imn/desktop.tif 

Norwegian Mac OS X 10.1 (build 5J34)


----------



## wyvern (Oct 24, 2001)

That's the launchbar icon in the upper right. I like launchbar too... but i have it keyboard only, i press cmd-esc to activate it.


----------



## jamall (Oct 24, 2001)

I like a fresh look, and Bryce provides it


----------



## mfhaque (Oct 25, 2001)

here's my screenshot, i had to shrink the image by 50% since it was so big heheh. i made the background on the right by using Smallville's chick Kristin Kreuk and the aqua blue background.

here is it.
http://mo.haque.net/screenshots/large/screenshot.jpg


----------



## fourstarcltv (Oct 27, 2001)




----------



## yanges (Oct 27, 2001)

hello all

here are a few of my recent desktop pics.....

http://homepage.mac.com/yanges/PhotoAlbum2.html


----------



## level9 (Oct 27, 2001)

http://homepage.mac.com/levelnine/temp/desktop10-25a.jpg


----------



## Jadey (Oct 27, 2001)

Mine is currently themed for halloween. I've scaled it down to 800x600 for this post. Normally run in 1024x768.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 27, 2001)

Just appeared on slashdot:

http://mystaticip.com/homebrew/desktop.jpg

Described by the owner as, "screenshot showing Mac OS X 10.1 running XFree86 rootless with IceWM running BasiliskII [running MacOS 7.6], VPC test drive running WinXP and ircle"


----------



## jasmoe4 (Oct 27, 2001)

My archive: <a href=http://homepage.mac.com/jasmoe4/desktop.html>Archive</a>
My contribution: <a href=http://homepage.mac.com/jasmoe4/desktop_aki.jpg>Contribution</a>


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 27, 2001)

here's mine  
sorry it is so small but geocities does that

http://www.geocities.com/kingofthefrog2000/My_desktop.html


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 27, 2001)

I got it smaller here it is big know


----------



## funkyoucrew (Oct 28, 2001)

Here's mine

http://users.pandora.be/blackbox/mydesktop.jpg


----------



## ksv (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ablack6596 _
> *I got it smaller here it is big know *



Wow! I like that desktop pic! Where did you get it?


----------



## RacerX (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *Okay, if you want. It's not really much different from what I did in 10.0.x, though, since the homework has kept coming. *



Looks like first quarter Algebra, have you gotten to Galois Theory yet (that was second or third quarter as I recall)? It got more fun for me when I could relate that stuff to things I was interested in (like Gauge Theory in physics or Lie Groups and Lie Algebras). We used Herstein for our text (it was as borning as my instructor). The only thing that kept me up in class was that I had Riemannian  Geometry right after that one (I loved that class).


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Wow! I like that desktop pic! Where did you get it?  *



you *are* joking, right?


----------



## ablack6596 (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> Wow! I like that desktop pic! Where did you get it?  *



I don't remember were I got ti but I will send it to you through e-mail 
just pm me your e-mail adress so i can


----------



## Spirit_VW (Oct 28, 2001)

Here's mine - new member, BTW.


----------



## yanges (Oct 28, 2001)

hey Spirit_VW

nice beach shot....

what is that 'observatory' looking icon on your dock?  just curious.....


----------



## yanges (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ablack6596 _
> *I got it smaller here it is big know *



hi Funkyoucrew

where did you get those buttons with the Apple inside?  i really like those....

thanks


----------



## funkyoucrew (Oct 29, 2001)

hi yanges!
you can find those icons at

http://xicons.macnn.com

the collection is called "Nice in the dock" 1-3


----------



## yanges (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by funkyoucrew _
> *hi yanges!
> you can find those icons at
> 
> ...



thanks a lot funkyoucrew!!


----------



## masternew (Oct 29, 2001)

I updated my Desktop pic, lets see how you like it.


----------



## BMarsh (Oct 29, 2001)

I have Random Desktop set to change my desktop every restart/login, 
I have pics from: 
NASA's Astronomy Picture of the Day archive,
Blizzard's Desktop pics for starcraft & wc III, 
startrek.com, 
macdesktops.com 
and some random ones found around the web...

I'm hoping for an update to wClock for compatibility with 10.1's menu bar modules


----------



## jamall (Oct 30, 2001)

Mmmmm Amidala...


----------



## simX (Oct 30, 2001)

I'm using SnapperHead, so if any of you want to see exactly what's happening on my comp at any time, just go to 128.12.82.94:2000 in your browser, and SnapperHead will auto-deliver a current screenshot of my screen (look at my packed dock!).  Oh, and don't worry, I have protection measures in. 

My IP shouldn't change, since OS X is stable as all hell (when OS X crashes on my comp, that's when hell freezes over).  So just snap away! 

I love the MiddleGround X icons delivered from www.railheaddesign.com though.


----------



## mhaque (Oct 30, 2001)

http://screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/show/394/

Enjoy


----------



## serpicolugnut (Oct 30, 2001)

OK, this is monitor one of my desktop. The desktop pic was created by me in Bryce 5. Very simple, but colorful, abstract, and soothing (well, at least to me). I've got several other desktop pics available over at http:://www.gearheadmultimedia.com.


----------



## yanges (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *OK, this is monitor one of my desktop. The desktop pic was created by me in Bryce 5. Very simple, but colorful, abstract, and soothing (well, at least to me). I've got several other desktop pics available over at http:://www.gearheadmultimedia.com. *



nice desktop serpicolugnut!

btw, where did you get that Observatory dock icon?  i like that...

thanks


----------



## serpicolugnut (Nov 1, 2001)

Iconfactory -

I believe it's from World of Aqua 1


----------



## ksv (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> *Machine G4 500
> 640 megs ram
> Custom home made DT pict made in Gimp.
> ...


----------



## Ryoko (Nov 1, 2001)

Here is mine munching on some numbers.....


Screenshot


----------



## godzookie (Nov 1, 2001)

uhm word. here is mine.

smally 

biggy


----------



## yanges (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ksv _




hey KSV

how did you get that dock up there?!!  i like that!!

thanks


----------



## Smash (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> *I think you are looking at my dt
> You can use Tinker Tool  to move it there
> 
> cheers *



Pretty Tool !! Tks a loy.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I'm using SnapperHead, so if any of you want to see exactly what's happening on my comp at any time, just go to 128.12.82.94:2000 in your browser, and SnapperHead will auto-deliver a current screenshot of my screen (look at my packed dock!).  Oh, and don't worry, I have protection measures in.
> 
> My IP shouldn't change, since OS X is stable as all hell (when OS X crashes on my comp, that's when hell freezes over).  So just snap away!  *



Same here. I love SnapperHead (and pretty much any Stimpsoft product). At one point, I had two version running, so that on my website it would supply a small picture showing my desktop, and you could click on it to get the other copy of SnapperHead to provide a larger image (with the older versions of SnapperHead, you could just make a request for Screen.jpg and not get the HTML). My current desktop is at http://redphoenix.dhs.org:2001/ assuming I have it on and I'm there, of course.


----------



## yanges (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> *I think you are looking at my dt
> You can use Tinker Tool  to move it there
> 
> cheers *



thanks a lot Efoivx!

man i feel stupid......i have TinkerTool and never noticed that.....

anyways, now i know how to move it all over...

tell me something......is there any way to make it so the app windows recognize the edge of the dock so they don't open underneath it?

thanks


----------



## yanges (Nov 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> *OK - here is some info -
> 
> geee the list goes on an on I am sure I am leaving some small thing out...
> ...



hey efoivx!

you are so right on about that!  and i am sure that there will be many apps like TinkerTool for people who would rather not use the Terminal directly, although it is fun to work with.....i just gotta learn more of it......the man's are a little difficult to get all the entry info from for me.....

just make sure that you and everyone who is any good at tweaking OSX send in your tips to Bob Levitus.....he is putting together a new Dr. Mac book on OSX and is looking for tips to include in his Power user section that is made up of user tips!  check this link:

http://www.macobserver.com/article/2001/10/31.4.shtml

see ya


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 3, 2001)

For all you Simpsons fans. Homer awaits you.

Did all the graphics myself.

For the desktop pic and HD icons I used miscellaneous images I found on some of the better Simpsons fan sites. They're EVERYWHERE!

Used Photoshop 6 in Classic and Iconographer X for the icons.

http://www.jasoco.com/lookhere/homerdrive.jpg


----------



## sithious (Nov 3, 2001)

great homer desktop! how about posting the desktop pic and the icons here!?! that would be cool!
homer rules!


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 4, 2001)

Here's the current Wallpaper:

http://www.jasoco.com/lookhere/homer-internet.jpg

And the current icon set:

http://www.jasoco.com/lookhere/simpsonicons.sit

More icons and wallpapers soon. BUT, I need all of you Simpsons Fans to help. I need more Simpson Iconic items from the show. Good pictures of them. I am looking for a Donut (With pink icing), a pretzel, other things from the show. Maybe their car, Barts skateboard. Anything that you can take a good screen capture of or if it's an already made image. The iconic part must be bigger than 128x128 to look right. Post them here if you can find some more.

I will make some more sizes of HomerDrive later on. (Both for Mac AND Windows.) And maybe a paper set for each character each with their own color. (Damn OS X's inability to do random wallpapers)

[Fixed]


----------



## sithious (Nov 4, 2001)

... jasoco, thanks for the icons! i'll keep my eyes open for more stuff you could use ... : )
unfortunately you didn't post the desktop, but your screenshot instead (again)! 

keep up the good work!


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 4, 2001)

D'OH! Ok.. I fixed it.

Oh, and one more thing. I'd like to present the grand opening of my Look Here Archive.

When in doubt. Look There! That's where I dump all the miscellaneous crap. And if I move something, look at the main page and it'll tell you where I moved it. Soon the Desktop will be moved to another folder with other sizes and such. So I'll put that on the page.


----------



## sithious (Nov 4, 2001)

thanks, dude! nice desktop background ... i'll go check your archive now ..


----------



## ablack6596 (Nov 4, 2001)

Hey here are some simsons stuff I got.


----------



## ablack6596 (Nov 4, 2001)

Hey here are some simsons stuff I got.  goto http://homepage.mac.com/ablack6596 and choose filesharing


----------



## ridmaur (Nov 4, 2001)

A mixture of two companies who bundle design with great devices....


----------



## Jadey (Nov 4, 2001)

Jasco, your icons look very nice. Thought I should warn you that those in the past that have created Simpsons icons have gotten Fox's shark-toothed lawyers sent after them. If anyone wants them - d/l them while you can! If you ask me, it's as stupid as anything to send the arm of the law after FANS of a show who are doing nothing but promoting the show on their own time and getting no monetary reward. But... nobody ever accused the Fox or the legal system of making sense.


----------



## Jasoco (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jadey _
> *Jasco, your icons look very nice. Thought I should warn you that those in the past that have created Simpsons icons have gotten Fox's shark-toothed lawyers sent after them. If anyone wants them - d/l them while you can! If you ask me, it's as stupid as anything to send the arm of the law after FANS of a show who are doing nothing but promoting the show on their own time and getting no monetary reward. But... nobody ever accused the Fox or the legal system of making sense. *



I've never had lawyers after me before! Cool! But, really. I hope they don't come after me. Wouldn't they also go after the person who created the Simpsons X set? And all the Simpsons fan sites out there.


----------



## badman (Nov 5, 2001)

Here is my current desktop. It isn't helping my God complex one bit...


----------



## dillerX (Nov 5, 2001)

Here are my Screenshots of X.1


----------



## Maco (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dillerX _
> *Here are my Screenshots of X.1   *



nice


----------



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

at last!


----------



## clark (Nov 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by badman _
> *Here is my current desktop. It isn't helping my God complex one bit... *



were did you find the image of gwen?


----------



## godzookie (Nov 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> *http://jupitermultimedia.com/efo-dt-1536.jpg My DT roughly 300k image
> 
> 
> cheers *



what theme is that and where does one get it? 


Nick


----------



## jarinteractive (Nov 8, 2001)

oops!


----------



## jarinteractive (Nov 8, 2001)

Here's Mine!
TiBook 

-JARinteractive


----------



## godzookie (Nov 8, 2001)

Well it looks all kinds of bad ass, post if you finish it or are looking for "beta testers"


Nick


----------



## xphile (Nov 9, 2001)

A picture of my desktop...


----------



## gigi (Nov 10, 2001)

here is my desktop...running 3 version of Mac Os....Mac Os X.1, Mac os 9.2 & MAC OS 6.0.8


----------



## beef (Nov 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by efoivx _
> *started to pull apart iTunes 2 resource file so far this is what I have skinned . getting bored though if anyone else wants to finish it here's itunes.rsrc file (option click to download)
> 
> cheers *



ever figured out how to change the color?


----------



## Jadey (Nov 10, 2001)

Halloween is over so I've removed my halloween themed desktop and created a new look. Transparent dock, and I've created a new desktop picture. If anyone else wants to use the "extreme sports" desktop picture I made, it is <a href="http://homepage.mac.com/guin/PhotoAlbum5.html" target="_blank">here</a>. 

Here is my new (scaled down) screenshot:


----------



## chevy (Nov 11, 2001)

Nice fast train image, grayed for easier vision of the icons that come on top of the desktop.


----------



## chevy (Nov 18, 2001)

another one


----------



## Lazarus18 (Nov 18, 2001)

Yet another. Are we just desktop voyeurs, or what?


----------



## masternew (Nov 18, 2001)

Not as good as the last one but hell why not


----------



## jabhome (Nov 18, 2001)

My contribution to the desktop lovefest!!

http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/iBook001.jpg
http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/iBook002.jpg
http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/iBook003.jpg
http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/iBook004.jpg
http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/iBook005.jpg


----------



## chevy (Nov 19, 2001)

I cannot connect to you link


----------



## ksv (Nov 19, 2001)

Not me either...


----------



## masternew (Nov 21, 2001)

LETS REVIVE IT


----------



## Paragon (Nov 21, 2001)

Here's my picture...not too much to show.


----------



## Scotty (Nov 21, 2001)

And my contribution...with pre and post dock transparency...

http://homepage.mac.com/wilcoxen/PhotoAlbum1.html


----------



## rcw186 (Nov 21, 2001)

Here is mine.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=494936&uid=149595


----------



## themacko (Nov 21, 2001)

BEEFCAKE!

why do you have _that_ as your desktop?


----------



## alexachucarro (Nov 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rcw186 _
> *Me??
> 
> I guess I am out place being into bodybuilding and stuff. What can I say, I am a beast myself! *



Windows Media Player for OS X in your dock?

Where is that on the web. I couldn't find it!


----------



## themacko (Nov 21, 2001)

I think that's just the one that's floating around the Carracho servers.

BTW, here's my desktop.


----------



## rcw186 (Nov 21, 2001)

Yea, I got WMP off Carracho. Pretty easily actually. It was the first time I did some searching on it and on the first server I connected to I downloaded it. It wasn't as easy to get Office X though. I think I have a beta version, but none of the programs in Office X have crashed yet, so I am satisfied.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rcw186 _
> *Me??
> 
> I guess I am out place being into bodybuilding and stuff. What can I say, I am a beast myself! *



dude, that desktop is soooooooo gay!


----------



## rcw186 (Nov 21, 2001)

Ya well I hope you are just joking around....because I, let alone that guy on my desktop would easily be able to kick your ass.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 21, 2001)

oooooooooooooooooooh, you are awful!

anyway, here's my (non meathead) desktops.

i use photostickies so my desktop is more an ever changing collage (woo hoo!) than a traditional desktop pic. my g4 (reykjavik) has a couple of webcams on the desktop at the moment too, one a view of london and one some aquarium in hawaii. whatever.

http://www.freeandunmuzzled.com/junk/reykjavik_desktop.jpg
http://www.freeandunmuzzled.com/junk/mooki_desktop2.jpg

mooki is my ibook. i am experimenting with having those nice nav icons in the finder toolbar WITHOUT those nasty girly applications/fsavorites etc, icons. i also HATE the default os x folder icons. can't understand how  apple's app icons can be so cool and the folder and toolbar icons so LAME> must be two different teams.

enjoy''''''''''''''''''


//


----------



## swizcore (Nov 21, 2001)

Heres mine, Stickin with the stock desktop pics for the day.


----------



## Clepta (Nov 21, 2001)

This is mine. I really have nothing else to say. Sorry that the desktop is hardly visible


----------



## pcouture (Nov 22, 2001)

I think my desktop is a good complement to the exterior look of the Titanium.

Anyway, it changes often, but I like it CLEAN!!!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

How does your background work? 
Changes it every day??? 

Is it an HTML-file?


Tell me!

AppleWatcher


----------



## alexachucarro (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rcw186 _
> *Yea, I got WMP off Carracho. Pretty easily actually. It was the first time I did some searching on it and on the first server I connected to I downloaded it. It wasn't as easy to get Office X though. I think I have a beta version, but none of the programs in Office X have crashed yet, so I am satisfied.   *



sorry for being ignorant...

Whats carracho?

and how do i get some?!


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Nov 22, 2001)

its an anagram of your surname


----------



## pcouture (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alexachucarro _
> *
> 
> sorry for being ignorant...
> ...



Go to www.carracho.com to download the client and www.tracker-tracker.com to find trackers (which keep track of active servers)

Ever heard of Hotline. It's similar, only much better since it is a Mac only community with a lot less garbage than what you find on Hotline.

Good luck!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 23, 2001)

Hotline, last time I checked, is NOT a Macintosh-Only community. I've used in on a Windows machine before... I wouldn't even venture to say that it's Macintosh-dominated, either... I've found equal amounts of files for both Windows and Macintosh.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 23, 2001)

he didnt say hotline was a mac only comunnity --- carracho IS a MAC only community - for the time being... with no PC version in sight.

Cheers


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Nov 24, 2001)

I remember back when Hotline started out Mac only, but now, its flipped, and if you go to http://www.bigredh.com/ you get a download link for the PC version... its pissing me off!

Just hope the same doesnt happen with carracho....


----------



## mr_mac_x (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm not going to even _pretend_ to read all of this thread, so this might have already been answered: Where are you people getting all of those menu-lings? I've noticed two: one that looks like a menu bar with a menu pulled down, and one that looks like the desktop. I searched Version Tracker, but I didn't find any. I collect them (along with screen savers), you know.


----------



## efoivx (Nov 24, 2001)

I get most of my customization software on these sites

http://www.macosxapps.com/
http://versiontracker.com
http://download.com
http://resexcellence.com

anything else I do searches with Google http://google.com and or Sherlock too bad it is pittifully slow in OS X (grrrr) just about my only gripe is how slow sherlock is,,, everything else is fine.


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 24, 2001)

Here's mine. This shot was prepared to show off to some PC users. MP3 playing while .mov previewing while Bryce rendering (not to mention I host the file myself)!

http://akahn.dyndns.org/shot.jpg


----------



## rcw186 (Nov 25, 2001)

Awsome screenshot! Just about the best I have seen....though it would be perfected if you had showed off your dock more and made it bigger.


----------



## kingLatency (Nov 25, 2001)

Make the shot bigger, or make the dock bigger?

I'm sure if I had the dock bigger, the Micro$uck supporters would say my OS is a toy for kids who don't know how to use a computer,


----------



## swizcore (Nov 28, 2001)

Hers the current one. The placement of the genius bar fits right inside the edges of most of my app wiindows. I love it.


----------



## jokell82 (Nov 28, 2001)

Guess it's my turn.


----------



## jabhome (Nov 28, 2001)

http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/iBook006.jpg

Old ones are at:

http://home.pacbell.net/jab-home/


----------



## evildan (Dec 4, 2001)

One more shot of my desktop... hey, I know we all know George Harrison rocked. Apple seemed to think so, they had an image of George on their desktop.

I used that photo to create this simple desktop.

http://www.afi2.com/desktop/evil-desktop2.gif 

Check it out.


----------



## kingLatency (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by evildan _
> *One more shot of my desktop... hey, I know we all know George Harrison rocked. Apple seemed to think so, they had an image of George on their desktop.
> 
> I used that photo to create this simple desktop.
> ...



I love your dock! Did you make that yourself or did someone else. I'f have a nice dock like that, but I rock mine transparent!


----------



## evildan (Dec 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kingLatency _
> *
> 
> I love your dock! Did you make that yourself or did someone else. I'f have a nice dock like that, but I rock mine transparent! *



I didn't make my dock. Well I did make it transparent and add a drop shadow to it, I also added the appz etc... but beyond that it's a normal dock.


----------



## Jadey (Dec 7, 2001)

Features:

animated <a href="http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12551&db=mac">Xmas Lights</a>
animated <a href="http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12724&db=mac">Sno</a>
animated <a href="http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=12656&db=mac">Wreath in the Dock</a>
x-mas <a href="http://homepage.mac.com/guin/PhotoAlbum5.html">desktop picture</a> (I made one of The Grinch available on that page too)
and <a href="http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=11295&db=mac">Transparent Dock</a>

Merry cheesy x-mas!


----------



## chemistry_geek (Dec 9, 2001)

Here's my current screen shot.

The background image is from Digital Blasphemy and is called Luminal Stasis.  Looks like "the perfect aqua picture".

chemistry_geek


----------



## rcw186 (Dec 15, 2001)

Here is the desktop on my new iBook G3 500 with 384 RAM and a CD-RW/DVD drive!


----------



## alito (Dec 15, 2001)

Great picture
where did you take it and where i can get it?
thanxs


----------



## Nummi (Dec 15, 2001)

here is mine:
http://homepage.mac.com/nummi/nummi_desktop.jpg


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 15, 2001)

A Little, Different...

NeYo


----------



## Javintosh (Dec 15, 2001)

I've been wanting to do this, but I have a hard time finding desktop pics. I had to reduce the quality to 12 in graphic Converter to get the pix under the size limit... *sigh*


----------



## Jasoco (Dec 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *A Little, Different...
> 
> NeYo *



What's that big arrow? Is it the cursor? How you do that? Where can I get one?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 16, 2001)

hehe... u did check the "About this Mac" Dint U?! 
Hehe... thats why its Different...
its a real nice alpha blended animated cursor set... looks Good....
Holla Back, after ya check my pic again! 
hehe!

NeYo


----------



## level9 (Dec 16, 2001)

still messing around...my current desktop.


----------



## sithious (Dec 16, 2001)

neyo, wtf? 
did you manipulate the pic or have you been hacking the system?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 16, 2001)

hehe, U noticed?! 
Well, i love The Mac OS X GUI... It Kicks Luna's Ass...
BUT, @ The Same Time...When it comes to Running Return 2 Castle Wolfenstein on Athlon XP1800, 1024 DDR RAM, GeForce 3, What betta!?

hehe...
So i now have the unique Blend...

The only bad thing left, is the Ugly Exterior to my PC... I'd love to Make my PC Components, fit in a Mac Tower Case, i heard Some dude did it, but it weren't easy...


Anyway, Referring 2 Tha Pic...
Hmmm... Yeah, my System Is Most Def, Windows XP...LOL
Thats why its SOoooo Different....

But i have Sooo many things which make it look Close 2 OS X... Cus i love it...

i have a Modded MSN (4.6) With Aqua icons, which were Reg Hacked... There's Loads.... Even Default Folders Icons, it's all Good! 

What D'ya think?! 

Can i assume, i am welcome among you guys!? 
I was Xpecting u guys 2 Be like...Arrggghhh WINDOWS SCUM! LOL! 
Holla Back

NeYo


----------



## rcw186 (Dec 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alito _
> *Great picture
> where did you take it and where i can get it?
> thanxs *



I can't find the exact site but I found the site at http://www.wallpapervault.com/Animals_and_Wildlife/more2.shtml


----------



## sithious (Dec 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *
> Can i assume, i am welcome among you guys!?
> I was Xpecting u guys 2 Be like...Arrggghhh WINDOWS SCUM! LOL!
> ...



lol, neyo, everyone's welcome here ...  
as far as i can see there's absolutely no 'anti-pc users' climate amongst mac afficionados, it's mostly the windows people that patronize us, not the other way round, in fact there's quite a few regulars here that have pcs running linux or windows at work ... 
and you're certainly one of the more interesting windows guys that have turned up at this board ... so you're running xp with an os x gui? ... interesting... 
how did you get the dock running on xp? does it actually work or does it just look nice?

btw, return to wolfenstein runs just fine on my machine ... you ought to testride a mac, there's a LOT more to os x than just the nice gui! 
*shakes head in bewilderment at the fascinating stuff one comes across...*


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 16, 2001)

Well, too be Completly Honest, i fell in love With OS X, and Since have been like... Shud i get a Mac?! 
But then, i was like, or shud i just upgrade this PC instead?! 
I have never used a mac B4... And Really work my opinions, upon what i have heard... 
So, what Spec is capable of running games like that!? 
and I mean, D'ya need a Special CD?! Or just use normal PC-CD-ROM Disc?! 

I Am Way Outta my depth... but wanna learn, Cus i am Tempted...
Holla back...

A Dude, that Loves XP as Well...

NeYo

(hehe)


----------



## rcw186 (Dec 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spirit_VW _
> *Here's mine - new member, BTW.
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone know where this guy got his desktop pic? I emailed him, but he never replied.


----------



## sithious (Dec 16, 2001)

... well, just check my specs at the bottom of my post ... that's the low-range (cheapest) powermac with just a bit of extra ram added ... 
normal pc-cd-roms won't work on a mac, unless you've got virtual pc or something running, but you can get mac versions of all the relevant stuff, plus there's a lot of really cool os x software you won't get for pc ...

maybe you should start a thread of your own where we can give you all the info on macs and os x before we fill up this one with non-desktop-related stuff 
if you're tempted, cool! check out other threads for all the stuff you can do on a mac, in my opinion it's really way ahead of anything a pc is capable of ...


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 16, 2001)

ok, lemmie make a thread... 

NeYo


----------



## efoivx (Dec 16, 2001)

Just sayin Hi and welcome to NeYo and any other new members...

if anyone's interested have a look at my Deskcam for a live shot of my desktop.  some new changes not too much.... I'm still stuck on the blue.

Cheers
Eddie


----------



## Jasoco (Dec 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *hehe... u did check the "About this Mac" Dint U?!
> Hehe... thats why its Different...
> its a real nice alpha blended animated cursor set... looks Good....
> ...



Ewwww... Windows??? Ewww.... Yuck!!! Ewww!!!

Icky!

Seriously. Thanks for getting my hopes up.

I'd love to change my OS X cursor.. NATIVELY.


----------



## MacIntosh Man (Dec 16, 2001)

Wow some of these are some cool pix.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Dec 16, 2001)

i am stuck with this f'ing dell for the next 3 years until i pay it off (i am 14, so i went with the financing plans)... anyways... here's my piece of s* for a desktop...


god i'm gonna get flamed for this...


----------



## efoivx (Dec 16, 2001)

Well... I won't flame you... BUT
It seems everyone finally gets to that point and realizes MS software basicaly suxass!

I know someone that JUST bought a Sony Vaio laptop... had it less than a year and wants to sell it to get a Ti Powerbook laptop. Same trouble always something screwing up.

I don't want to mislead anyone. Macs screw up too BUT far less often, far less critially, and when they do you can usually figure out how to fix the trouble.

The Vaio mentioned above has 512 megs of ram is brand new and runs windows me. it runs dogass slow. then all of a sudden decided to throwup it just wouldn't work anymore... We reinstalled and it couldn't detect  hardware... the Skyline 802.11 airport card that previously worked fine no longer would be recognized it took me 3 days of tryingto get it to see it again.

anyway just my 2¢


----------



## kilowatt (Dec 16, 2001)

that cool picture is located at:
/System/Library/Screen Savers/Beach.slideSaver/Contents/Resources

so get into the terminal and type:
cd /System/Library/Screen Savers/Beach.slideSaver/Contents/Resources (return)

then:
open *.jpg
and you will see them all popup.. decide what you like and move em:
cp *.jpg ~/Pictures/ (return - this copies them all to your pictures folder)

All the pictures from those apple slide-show screen savers can be extracted like that, they are located in /System/Library/Screen Savers/

Oh, and that graphic of the Desktop Recovery almost brought a tear to my eye


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *i am stuck with this f'ing dell for the next 3 years until i pay it off (i am 14, so i went with the financing plans)... anyways... here's my piece of s* for a desktop...
> 
> 
> god i'm gonna get flamed for this... *



LMAO... Wahoo...My PC Looks Awesome in Comparison!! 
Awww... 
Well As u can see dude... get Windows XP, and u can do a nice Conversion.. until u pay off that Awesome Dell...
BTW... What Spec is it!? 

NeYo


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 17, 2001)

This is very unprofessional. Dell has not an AMD. What means SHAKIRA?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *This is very unprofessional. Dell has not an AMD. What means SHAKIRA? *



Well, what do u mean, bout AMD and Dell!? 

As For Shakira... She's Tha Bird in on my Desktop!

NeYo


----------



## DaedalusDX (Dec 17, 2001)

Ahh... desktop shots... I present my humble desktop to you.

Consequently, you can also follow this link: http://bl75.resnet.cornell.edu:2000/

for a live screenshot courtesy of Snapperhead.

Enjoy!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Dec 17, 2001)

the specs on my dell were very good when i bought it in January, and it was intermediately priced at the time (about $2250... $3000 when you tie in 4 years of financing  )... anyways... back to the specs...

866 MHz Pentium 3
256 MB of RAM (Upgraded from 128)
32 MB NVIDEA Graphics Card (I don't know what it is  )
40 GB Hard Drive
17 inch Dell Monitor
3Com HomeConnect Phoneline Home Networking
56k Modem
Windows ME

My Internet: AT&T BI (yep.. i got screwed with the transition from @home)

NeYo... i have used Windows XP... i was part of the preview program since july (july 4th to be exact) and had to remove it when i formatted my drive (no reason... i just decided to start over...).

I am currently saving up every cent to buy my Apple and pay off my Dell. I'll probably have to put that on financing too and pay almost $200 a month to pay off both computers in 3 years time! 

Oh well... the excitement of actually getting one is killing me...

also, neyo... HOW DO YOU GET YOUR COMPUTER TO LOOK LIKE A MAC? TELL ME! I MUST GET RID OF THIS STUPID WINDOWS GUI!


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 17, 2001)

Oh...
i have used SOoooo Many Apps etc... 2 Do it...
But its a MEGA System Hog...

on Idle, i use about 260Mb RAM...

Luckily i have 768 

But, i could help ya, but most Progs, cost Money as well...and as u are still saving... Best Not bother!!
but i can see why, i have 2 "PUT UP WITH" Traditional Windows GUI @ College... and it looks awful now...
T'was Funny wen i had 2 make a new User on XP, and wen i logged in, it T'was Luna Blue, and the Typical background etc....
it seemed Soooo  Weird! LoL! 
I then realised how much i have added 2 my account, with this Mac Look! 

As For Xp...

I used a few BETA's...

Good Ol' 2250 (hehe... a Renamed Win2K! LOL)
2428 (LUNA! YAY!!!)
2462 (a nice BETA 2 Fix...)
2509 (RC1)
then i got 2600 

but i enjoyed using them... so i have practically been running XP all yr... And as i sed, traditional windows Sucks now!
Well 2 me! 

NeYo


----------



## rcw186 (Dec 17, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DaedalusDX _
> *Ahh... desktop shots... I present my humble desktop to you.
> 
> Consequently, you can also follow this link: http://bl75.resnet.cornell.edu:2000/
> ...



Nice desktop. Natalie Portman is really hot! She has a special look; something different from all those blondes that look alike.


----------



## efoivx (Dec 17, 2001)




----------



## beef (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *the specs on my dell were very good when i bought it in January, and it was intermediately priced at the time (about $2250... $3000 when you tie in 4 years of financing  )... anyways... back to the specs...
> 
> I am currently saving up every cent to buy my Apple and pay off my Dell. I'll probably have to put that on financing too and pay almost $200 a month to pay off both computers in 3 years time!
> ...



I think I've read some articles that recommended not financing computers... that was sometime ago...but I don't know how much has changed (about financing) since then...

I'm not going to tell you not to buy a mac... but you should think about what you do with your computer(s), and if you really need to get another computer for that...

well... for you that could be the only way you can get another computer now... but I just don't think financing another computer is a smart thing to do...

but of course, I don't know you, I have no idea what you do with your computer, or how much you need another computer...

man...when I was 14, I rarely had money by the time weekends had arrived... and hell, that was allowance, too...  so, yea... I don't know if you wanna be listening to me about how to spend money...


----------



## rcw186 (Dec 18, 2001)

My Christmas desktop....
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=494936&uid=149595


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Dec 18, 2001)

beef... i bought this dell to do digital video and graphics, and also run my web company from it (that's how i'm buyin this one... having my own web design company at 14  ) how much was i lying to myself when i thought i could do that on a windows box...

this computer is not worth it anymore. when i went to dell.com to see how much i could get for it at this time... i can get around $400 for it... wow... i'm payin $3k for something worth $400... how much times have changed since january...

the place where i work (to do my pages... i can't work from home) just bought new mac G4's and they run excellent with everything that I want... and since I am really into digital video and DVD's, a powermac just seems right with all of it's features...

if anything, I could donate this to my school's tech lab and get a tax write-off or something... i'd of course pay it off, i can't get around that...


----------



## SleepResrhchr (Jul 30, 2002)

<font size="2">Some screenshots of my ever changing desktop <a href="http://homepage.mac.com/morrisseymj/PhotoAlbum5.html" target="_blank">HERE</a></font><p></font>


----------



## Gregita (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks, themacko, for the link. I now have the Yellow Submarine, too.

It looks awesome with a transparent dock


----------



## vertigo (Jul 31, 2002)

my desktop


----------



## dtmdoc (Jul 31, 2002)

heres mine featured on resexcellence.com

this is from my iBook.
the g4 desktop shot is coming soon


----------



## caramelApple (Jul 31, 2002)

Heres my little desktop.. i thought id do a beach theme... enjoy!


The Mac Geekette


----------



## SleepResrhchr (Jul 31, 2002)

I like your desktop caramelapple...very original


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 31, 2002)

.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 31, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/xenocytekron/PhotoAlbum1.html


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is my Desktop running at a 800x600 resolution cause of my clamshell ibook graphic hardware


----------



## Samuel (Aug 1, 2002)

Cold Winter...


----------



## RHITMacMan (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dtmdoc _
> *heres mine featured on resexcellence.com
> 
> this is from my iBook.
> ...



Does anyone know what application it is on this desktop displaying stats about your computer?  I'd really like to get a copy.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Samuel _
> *Cold Winter... *



What Calendar program are you using?  DesktopCalendar?


----------



## t3knik (Aug 3, 2002)

Im done lurking I guess... Im from www.neowin.net and was just to lazy to ever come over here, but this board is awesome. I should of came awhile ago!


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHITMacMan _
> *
> 
> Does anyone know what application it is on this desktop displaying stats about your computer?  I'd really like to get a copy. *



this program is aquamon. you can get it from versiontracker or resexcellence.com


----------



## twyg (Aug 3, 2002)

Joining the fray


----------



## Ifrit (Aug 3, 2002)

twyg:  looks evil *g*. BTW I thought this thread is about (virtual
) desktops.


----------



## Atomic (Aug 4, 2002)

Here's mine - simple yet practical


----------



## Shifting (Aug 4, 2002)

here's mine.  very basic, but that's how i like it.  oh and Sandra Bullock rules.


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice background.  Gotta love the GT3


----------



## Dazzla (Aug 4, 2002)




----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dtmdoc _
> *
> 
> this program is aquamon. you can get it from versiontracker or resexcellence.com *


It doesn't seem to be ther, can you email it to me?
xaq@liquidisguise.com


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 5, 2002)

you can download it from here.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7583


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 5, 2002)

an old desktop shot from my G4 867


----------



## Trip (Aug 6, 2002)

I just updated my desktop with a wallpaper I just threw together. 
Comments?

http://www.TannerSite.com/GFX/TrippyDesktop.png


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 6, 2002)

too small


----------



## Trip (Aug 6, 2002)

Why should I host an extra 1MB file?
And I can't upload a file bigger than 20k here (  ) so I had to shrink it, eat it up!


----------



## oniq (Aug 6, 2002)

You should reduce the quality of it, its almost impossible to see.  No point in posting something no one can see


----------



## Gatorzx2 (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## Kakurembo (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi!!
became a member few minutes ago and SWITCHED few days ago  

here's mine
http://www.umich.edu/~hmsaf/desktop.jpg


----------



## dtmdoc (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kakurembo _
> *Hi!!
> became a member few minutes ago and SWITCHED few days ago
> 
> ...



congrats and welcome are in order


----------



## level9 (Aug 10, 2002)




----------



## mucow (Aug 11, 2002)

here's mine... running 10.1.5 on a TiBook 500mhz/512 megs RAM

edit: hehe... ignore the screencap on the desktop... usually try to keep files off of there...


----------



## James Bond (Sep 8, 2002)

?


----------



## Jasoco (Sep 8, 2002)

Mr. Bond.. James Bond, that is DesktopCalendar. Find it on VersionTracker.




System 7.5.3, taken on my K'nexintosh 8100. Taken because a friend who just switched a month ago asked me what "OS 7" looked like. So I showed him. Needless to say, he's glad he's in X. I, on the other hand, Find the clean simpleness of 7 to be  entertaining once in a while. That's what the 8100's for.




My latest from my iMac G4. Desktop from www.forrestwalter.com. Desktop is set to change every five minutes to a random image in a folder full of assorted desktop pictures.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 8, 2002)

...but google found V 0.47 at    http://homepage.mac.com/rgriff/

...althought it does seem to be quite beta and colour changes do not work.

Pity!


----------



## powermac (Sep 8, 2002)

Here is a standard desktop.


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 10, 2002)

heres a new one

edit: from my g4


----------



## Sogni (Sep 10, 2002)

That's where this thread went! Why isn't this a stickey like the one in the hardware section? 

And I know this is kinda redundant as I already posted it in the hardware section. 

Anyhoo...

this  is my Mac running 10.2 Jaguar, controlling a Windows XP Pro computer that I was setting it up to take it to work via VNC, and a Virtual PC session of Win2K Pro...

and this one  is that same WinXP Pro computer mentioned above, except it's now at the office controlling a Win98 Testbed via VPC and the OS X 10.2 Server via Timbuku.

See my sig below if you want to see the hardware (and other screen shots).


----------



## toast (Sep 10, 2002)

is new.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 19, 2002)

You know, I went back through this and the OS X.2 desktop pics thread, and realized that we haven't seen Herve's desktop yet!

What's up with that?


----------



## sirharper (Sep 20, 2002)

My boring iBook desktop.


----------



## Boeing777 (Sep 20, 2002)

I do apology to everyone for the use of some M$ software  

Otherwise, enjoy my desktop!

Cheers buddies.


----------



## RPS (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dtmdoc _
> *heres a new one
> 
> edit: from my g4 *



what is that little app in the bottom-right corner you're running with "google" on it? Sounds useful


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 20, 2002)

Does anyone know what this menu-in-a-dock program is in eldiabloconqueso's Dock?  I've been looking, but haven't been able to find it.  The closest I've found is Ugly Dockling, but its icon is horrendous, and it doesn't (currently) work with X.2.


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *
> 
> what is that little app in the bottom-right corner you're running with "google" on it? Sounds useful  *



actually it is.. its a program called simple search which allows u to
run a search through google or version tracker.  very nice.


----------



## acidtuch10 (Sep 20, 2002)

Kinda Kool http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/1967e95f/bc/mac_desktop/desktop.jpg?bcUgvs9A8wQrMP_s


----------



## Sogni (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ischorr _
> *Does anyone know what this menu-in-a-dock program is in eldiabloconqueso's Dock?  I've been looking, but haven't been able to find it.  The closest I've found is Ugly Dockling, but its icon is horrendous, and it doesn't (currently) work with X.2. *



It looks like he dragged the Applications folder onto the right-side of his dock, and when you right-click, control-click, or click-and-hold it displays the contents of the folder.

I have that too - but not as organize as his!


----------



## Decado (Sep 21, 2002)

Better late than never. My desktop is totally blanc, so it's no use showing it. I have a folder with aliases to all my favorite apps in the right corner of my dock. That way i dont have to deal with billions of applications that i hardly never use every time i want to find one of my main apps. (and in the dock, as icons, i only keep those applications that i use several times per day).


----------



## ginandjuice (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RPS _
> *
> 
> what is that little app in the bottom-right corner you're running with "google" on it? Sounds useful  *



It looks like "yadal' with a custom icon on it perhaps?


----------



## ginandjuice (Sep 21, 2002)

here's my laptop


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 22, 2002)

> It looks like he dragged the Applications folder onto the right-side of his dock, and when you right-click, control-click, or click-and-hold it displays the contents of the folder.
> 
> I have that too - but not as organize as his!



Okay, I guess I do too.  I guess it was the neat organization and the nice icons in the first-level folder that threw me.

...Now if only I had a right-mouse button!  Why can't Apple make cool mice with two (or preferably more) buttons???? (I still think the Pro mouse, in the dark, is the coolest-looking mouse ever...)


----------



## ginandjuice (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ischorr _
> *Does anyone know what this menu-in-a-dock program is in eldiabloconqueso's Dock?  I've been looking, but haven't been able to find it.  The closest I've found is Ugly Dockling, but its icon is horrendous, and it doesn't (currently) work with X.2. *



try yadal (YetAnotherDockApplicationLauncher), i think you can make its icon custom.


----------



## Gwailo (Sep 22, 2002)

The desktop photograph is of tha Na Pali' coast of Kauai'i Island (Hawai'i).

I love having such a cool pic, and having one that I actually took myself!


----------



## paracord (Sep 25, 2002)

Yay for the GIMP


----------



## Jasoco (Oct 19, 2002)

Desktop Modification at its finest.

Click here for the DeskMod version of this shot and info on the shot.

Yes, that IS iChat. Yes, that IS Natalie Portman.  (No, not the person in iChat. The person in the Dock.)


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 28, 2002)

Here's what I stare at 12 hours a day:

Duel Optiquest 17" monitors with a Korn Album spread across both screens:


----------



## Stegion (Nov 8, 2002)

quaiz,

Where did you get your desktop pic or Halle Berry???


----------

